# Sugar Land CCA Crawfish Boil May 12



## arusso (Aug 12, 2004)

The Greater Sugar Land CCA chapter banquet is May 12. Menu includes boiled crawfish, corn, potatoes and sausage. Hot dogs are available for anyone who does not eat crawfish. The event will be held at the Missouri City Community Center on Texas Parkway. For more information call David Feldhoff at (281) 460-3660


----------



## Fish_Bull (Apr 5, 2005)

*Here is the link...*

http://www.ccatexas.org/CCATexas/Greater_Sugar_Land_Events.asp?SnID=1011514178


----------

